# Prospecting Silver & Gold



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay 
Seadrift, Texas
By Captain Chris Martin*

April 29, 2014

*Fish The Conditions*

More times than not, winds dictate how the fishing is going to work on any given day down here along the coast. That is why I invariably speak to you about fishing the conditions, and not simply fishing the spot. I prospect new locations for each wind condition. Let me offer this analogy to you. Go to your kitchen pantry, open the door, and take note of the many different varieties of food groups. Now imagine each of the boxes or cans as being different varieties of wind conditions (instead of food groups). As example, while taking inventory of the pantry, you happen to note youâ€™ve have four boxes of SSE wind at 3-mph, but only one box of NW wind at 20-mph. If while on your next fishing trip you find you are faced with a NW wind at 20-mph, you only have one box to choose from the pantry which contains many different varieties. This situation places many anglers in a sudden state of turmoil as to where to go from there, and many begin second-guessing other available options â€" all the time not knowing for sure because they have not properly prospected other areas or regions. Another common example might be that you have been waiting all week to go fishing. You get down to the hotel and awaken at 3:30am the next morning only to discover that the wind has the palm trees thrashing from side-to-side, and you immediately realize that your favorite fishing spot is undoubtedly blown-out. Or, maybe itâ€™s not blown-out. You may realize your favorite spot is sufficiently protected from a wind coming from this direction, so you pack up the gear and your buddies, and youâ€™re off on your way across the bay, only to discover upon arrival at your favorite spot that another early-riser beat you there, or that someone pitched a tent overnight in order to beat everyone there. There goes your spot â€" enough said! This is why I always prospect, remembering never to limit myself based solely upon those areas which are most familiar to me. I always make it a practice build wind conditions into many different scenarios (many different varieties).

Now that the water is getting warm enough too wet-wade without the aid of waders, I wish to remind everyone not to get too comfortable with the fantastic spring weather! Yes, it feels good not to be under the confines of several layers of clothes, but this time of year can present drawbacks as well. Remember to protect your arms and legs with long-sleeved shirts and long pants, and protect your exposed skin with an ample of amount of sunscreen during the day.

The lodge started the week out with a warm welcome to San Antonio CCA, Kent R. and Dad, Bill R. group, Justin H. with customers, Midland CCA, and the Dave W. party. Reports to followâ€¦

*Testimonials*

Apr 29, 2014 by M Duncan
Just really an awesome expereance. This is really an first class operation. Food and staff we excellent. Capt. Steve did an great job working to put us on fish. Will diffently be back. Thanks Angie and T.J working us on reservations.

Apr 29, 2014 by Mark D.
Angie, We couldn't have asked for a better experience with Capt. Boriskie. Boys had a blast. They loved his style of fishing. Would have been wonderful if the wind hadn't got up on us.

Apr 28, 2014 by B.R.
Enjoyed having Chris join us for dinner, very personable.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Action from groups in on Tuesday*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*â€œA Start to Summertime Changesâ€*

May 1, 2014

The month of April is now a thing of the past, and things are going to be warming up for us around here over the course of the next few months. The weather folks tell us we may see water temperatures hit 80-degrees this month, and that Central Texas will see some of their first digits in the 90â€™s. Oh boy, itâ€™s almost summertime once again! This will mean a lot of different things to different people. For kids, summer means a well-deserved break from the daily ritual of waking up, going to school, coming home from school and doing homework, and then waking up the next morning to start the process all over again. For families, it may mean organizing a huge vacation consisting of a number of family members, lots of close friends, or maybe even both, while others may opt for simply planning for just a couple smaller getaways with just the immediate family members. And for those who are required to make it into work each day, this period of the year may signify a time when it doesnâ€™t take us quite so much time getting to work and back home every day simply due to the fact that there are less cars on the road during rush hour traffic right now.

For those of us who happen to be directly involved with sport fishing along the Texas Gulf Coast, this month will mark the time in which we shall begin looking into the results of some of Mother Natureâ€™s acts on our areaâ€™s natural resources. For example, dry conditions the past several years during the critical shrimp maturity months of March through May have left interior marshes absent of the materials deposited by rains which resulted in a decrease in the amount of available shrimp nursery areas, and in those years may have consequently caused high numbers of shrimp to die before they even had a chance to mature. It is this month that we shall begin learning whether we were lucky enough to get adequate rainfall both along our coastal regions, and in the Texas Hill Country, that will have allowed for the provision of the much needed freshwater runoff that supplies sediments rich in nutrients that are required to sustain habitat life in and around the vast coastal aggregate and wetlands. With substantial springtime rainfall amounts, coastal estuaries no longer are denied their annual water table allocations, and they shall once again start to rejuvenate coastal marine life without inflicting self-imposed restrictions that have been prevalent with previous drought conditions.

As I stated in one of my latest articles, we are now experiencing a transition between spring and summer, and as you might expect the winds will still be with us. Regardless, weâ€™ve managed to maintain several effective outings despite several recent small-craft-advisories. So, before changing your mind next time your roll up to the dock to launch the boat in windy conditions, simply contemplate your alternatives. Sure, you could stay at home and mow the yard or catch-up on all the things you havenâ€™t had time to do around the house, but those arenâ€™t the types of alternatives I am referring to. Instead, I am talking about you looking at what alternatives you might have that would allow you to go ahead with your previously-planned fishing trip. First and foremost on anyoneâ€™s list of considerations should be safety. If thereâ€™s a doubt in your mind that your vessel isnâ€™t up to handling the demands of high-wind waters, then simply donâ€™t go. Except on those days with winds that blow greater than 30-mph, I can generally locate the bait at or near the same location that I found it on the day prior. An area of particular confidence for me on windswept days is deep, tapered shorelines, and youâ€™ll usually find me wading in nearly chest-deep water while working sand pockets in the grass beds. I think the trout like using the camouflage offered by the adjacent grass for ambush points on unsuspecting bait fish that happen to swim by out over the exposed sandy bottom of the pothole.

The water will soon be getting warm enough to wet-wade without the aid of waders, and there will be more tournaments and vacations ahead. Be courteous while on the water, and remind yourself to always approach wade fishermen while idling slowly, or pass them with good distance.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Testimonials

May 01, 2014 by Larry O.
Clean and comfortable facilities...Great food...cordial and friendly staff. Great weather didn't hurt! Steve...he was one of the best I have ever personally used. Helpful, attentive and good personality.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Temp 53 - Winds 10-20 mph Saturday*

Thanks


----------

